# MP4 not recognized by computer



## bigmattzilla (May 1, 2008)

Yea, so, I just got this cool little device, called mini MP4 player, off of ebay, and it was pretty cheap, so I figured there would be some problems, but after only three days of use, when I try to connect it to my computer, I get the message "USB device not recognized: one of the usb devices attached to this computer (aka my MP4 player) has malfunctioned, and windows does not recognize it." It also tells me to try reconnecting the device, and if that doesn't work, replace the device! ***. 

It still plays music, and it still charges when connected, but I would like to be able to add/remove songs, y'know?

Help me, please!!


----------



## monkeymonkey (May 10, 2008)

Solutions..

1- What is the manufacturer/model of it - it may need drivers for your computer to recognise it - try searching google for the manufacturer's website.

2- have you tried connecting it to a different PC and/or with a replacement usb/firewire cable.

3- buy another cheap mp4 player off ebay hoping it wont break next time.

4- chuck it in the bin and return to that trusty old cassette player.


----------

